# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट के मैदान में  होने वाली लड़ाइयां.....

## Parbat

*कभी कभी ऐसा होता है,

खेल मे अत्यधिक जज्बाती होने के कारण खिलाड़ी खेल भावना को परे रख कर अपना आपा खो देते है..


ऐसी ही कुछ लड़ाइयां इस सूत्र मे बताने की कोशिश है......*

----------


## Parbat

ये किस्सा है १९९६ वर्ल्ड कप का.

क्वाटर फाइनल.

आमिर सोहेल और सैद अनवर बोहोत बढ़िया बेटिंग कर रहे थे.

आमिर सोहेल ने प्रसाद को एक चउआ मारा और बेट से इशारा किया,

की यहीं दुबारा मारूंगा.....

मगर अगली ही गेंद पर आमिर बोल्ड हो गए.

और फिर जो प्रसाद ने गालिया दी है,

प्रसाद के होंठ पढ़ने की कोशिश करना.

मेरे लिहाज़ से ये क्रिकेट की सब से बढ़िया लड़ाइयो मे से एक थी.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=15567

यहाँ भी नशे डाले

----------


## Parbat

> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=15567
> 
> यहाँ भी नशे डाले


माफ़ी चाहूँगा मित्र.....

अज्ञानता वश मैंने इसी विषय पे नया सूत्र बना दिया...


नियामक गन से अनुरोध करूँगा की मेरा यह सूत्र indianroses जी के सूत्र मे विलय कर देवें.

----------


## Salonee

परबत जी गुस्ताखी माफ हो ...............पर लड़ाई झगड़े के बीच ग्राउंड पर बनी "एक छोटी सी लव स्टोरी " देखिये ............इसे ये नाम मेने नहीं मीडिया ने दिया था

----------


## Parbat

> परबत जी गुस्ताखी माफ हो ...............पर लड़ाई झगड़े के बीच ग्राउंड पर बनी "एक छोटी सी लव स्टोरी " देखिये ............इसे ये नाम मेने नहीं मीडिया ने दिया था


*

शुक्रीया सलोनी जी,

इसे कहते है नेक नज़र.

एक झगडे वाले सूत्र पर भी आपने कुछ हसीन लम्हों का योगदान दे ही दिया..


बोहोत बोहोत शुक्रिया.....*

----------


## Parbat

*मगर इस किस्से के विषय थोड़ी सी और बारीकियां मैं बताना चाहूंगा.

यह लड़की इरशाद ज़ाहिर खान की बोहोत बड़ी फेन थी, जैसा की साफ़ दीखता है.


मगर हर ग्रुप मे याँ क्रिकेट टीम मे कुछ शरारती बंदे होते ही है...

ज़ाहिर खान बोहोत शर्मीले किस्म के इंसान है..

मगर युवराज सिंघ नहीं...

ध्यान से देखिये,

युवराज सिंह ज़ाहिर खान को उकसाते है, जिसके चलते ज़ाहिर खान आगे बढे थे.

हिन्दुस्तान पाकिस्तान की मेच अक्सर बोहोत ही तनाव भरे होते है..

मगर इस किस्से ने मेच को चंद लम्हों के लिए रोक दिया था.

सहवाग और  द्रविड़ भी मुस्कुराए बिना नहीं रह पाए थे.

और तो और पाकिस्तानी खिलाडी भी मुस्कुराए बिना नहीं रह सके थे.

*

----------


## Parbat

*और हाँ,

यह पूरा हिस्सा स्टेडिंम के बड़े स्क्रीन पर लाइव दिखाया भी जा रहा था उसी वक्त,

इसे लिए पूरा स्टेडिंम और सभी खिलाडी भी पूरा लुफ्त उठा रहे थे इस हसीन लम्हे का..*

----------


## Salonee

> *
> 
> शुक्रीया सलोनी जी,
> 
> इसे कहते है नेक नज़र.
> 
> एक झगडे वाले सूत्र पर भी आपने कुछ हसीन लम्हों का योगदान दे ही दिया..
> 
> 
> बोहोत बोहोत शुक्रिया.....*


आपका भी शुक्रिया .......तारीफ के लिए central 14

----------


## Parbat

*अगली लड़ाई जिसका मैं जिक्र कर रहा हूँ, वो है स्टीव वाघ (औस्ट्रेलिया) और कर्टली एम्ब्रोस्स के बीच।

स्टीव वाघ के विषय मे ये बात मशहूर है की वो एक ऐसे खिलाड़ी है जो अपने मजबूत इच्छा शक्ति से खेलते है।

नेचरल क्रिकेट टेलेंट उनमे अन्य उसी लेवेल के क्रिकेटर के बनिस्पत कम है।


यहा स्टीव का वही रूप देखने को मिलता है।


औस्ट्रेलिया की हालत काफी नाज़ुक थी इस मेच मे।

करीब 15 रन पर ही 3 विकेट गिर गए थे।

सिर्फ 2 या 3 विकेट और लेने पर वेस्ट इंडिस की पकड़ मैच पर बेहद मजबूत हो जाती।


स्टीव ने सोच रखा था। की मैं आउट नहीं होने वाला।


एम्ब्रोस ने एक बोहोत ही अच्छा बाउंसर स्टेव को डाला और खुद अपनी ही गेंद को निहारते हुए स्टीव का आंकलन करने वाली नज़र से स्टीव की तरफ हल्के से मुसकुराते हुए देखा।


आत्मविसवास से लबालब स्टीव एम्ब्रोस से भीड़ गए और उन्हे गाली दे कर बोले की जाओ अपने रन अप पर।

एम्ब्रोस को ये गाली नहीं सुहाई।  सारे ही केरेबियन खिलाड़ी इस संदर्भ मे बोहोत ही संवेदन शील होते है।


सो एम्ब्रोस सीधे स्टीव की और बढ़े ये कहते हुए ," dont curse me mann!!!"

बात करीब करीब हाथा पाई तक पोहञ्च ही गयी थी।

तaभी रिचिरिचर्डसन काही से वाहा पोहोंच गए और किसी तरह बीच बचाव कर के एक्ब्रोस को वहाँ से ले गए।



उसके बाद एम्ब्रोस की बोलिंग जो उन्होने स्टीव को की है वो देखने लायक है।

मगर मजबूत इरादे के स्टीव तको आउट नहीं कर पाये थे। 

अंत तक स्टीव 63 के स्कोर पर नोत आउट रहे थे। 


*

----------


## Parbat

*इनसे मिलिये।

हिन्दुस्तानी दबंग खिलाड़ी।

किसी भी झगड़े के संदर्भ मे पुछने पर साफ साफ कहते है।

मैं वहाँ क्रिकेट खेलने, टिम को जिताने के उद्देश से जाता हूँ।

दोस्त बनाने नहीं.............


जी हाँ।

भारतीय टीम के ओपनर ..........

गौतम गंभीर...

किसी से भी उलझने से नहीं झिझकते॥
*

----------


## Parbat



----------


## Parbat

*यहा पर अक्मल को पता था की गंभीर आउट नहीं थे।

फिर भी वो बे फिजूल चिल्ला रहे थे।

गंभीर उनसे भीड़ गए बेवजह अपील करने के लिए. 








मगर उसके बाद गंभीर को एहसास हुआ की अगर उन्हे 2 या 3 मेच के लिए बेन कर दिया जाता, तो टीम का बोहोत नुकसान हो जाता। क्यों की उस वक्त गंभीर अच्छे फोरम मे चल रहे थे। और तेएएम को गंभीर की जरूरत थी।

उसके बाद गंभीर ने अपने आप को संयत कर लिया।*

----------


## Parbat

*वो और दिन हुआ करते थे जब औस्ट्रेलियन क्रिकेटर की गीदड़ भबकीयो को लोग सुन लिया करते थे।

अब सब उन्हे मुह तोड़ जवाब देने के लिए तैयार खड़े होते है।

देखिये हमारा दबंग...........



*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*क्रिकेट में कुछ मजेदार किस्से भी है !!!!!!! :)



*

----------


## Parbat

शुर्किया पंकज बाबू........

----------


## Parbat

*आंद्रे नील और श्रीसंत का यह किस्सा बोहोत मशहूर हुआ था...

पहली गेंद अच्छी बाउंसर डालने के बाद आंद्रे नेल ने अपना फोलो थ्रू थोडा सा ज्यादा लंबा कर के श्री संत को कहा,"show me some heart mate"

ओवर की दूसरी ही गेंद पर श्रीसंत ने अपना जिगर बताते हुए आंद्रे नील को एक शोट खेला जिसे one two and bang कहते है.

उसके बाद जो श्रीसंत ने किया उसके लिए क्रिकेट मे कोई शब्द नहीं है.

ये तो आप को खुद ही देखना होगा....






उसके बाद आंद्रे नील ने बोहोत कोशिश की थी की अगली ४ गेंदों मे श्रीसंत  को किसी भी तरह से आउट किया जाए.

मगर श्रीसंत अच्छी तरह से जानते थे की अब श्रीसंत लड़ाई जीत चुके है. 

और श्रीसंत को सिर्फ अपनी विकेट बचानी थी.

जो श्रीसंत बचा गए.

और आंद्रे नील के पास कोई रास्ता नहीं था सिर्फ अपनी बगल झाँकने के अलावा.....


हा हा हा हा ...........*

----------


## Parbat

*सुनील गावस्कर और गुंडप्पा विश्वनाथ दोनों ही करीब ९० रन बना चुके थे.

पहले गुंडप्पा विश्वनाथ को गलत लेग बिफोर विकेट दिया गया.

फिर सुनील गवास्कर को भी......

रिप्ले देखने पर लगता है की पहले गेंद बल्ले को टकराई थी फिर पेड पर..

गावस्कर को कोई तुक नहीं लगा ऐसे क्रिक्केट खेलने मे.

वो अपने साथी खिलाडी को लेकर मैदान से निकल गए..


फिर टीम मेनेजर ने बीच बचाव करते हुए एक अच्छा फैसला लिया और खेल वापस शुरू करवाया.


*

----------


## satya_anveshi

मस्त-मजेदार सूत्र है भाई................

----------


## Parbat

> मस्त-मजेदार सूत्र है भाई................


शुक्रिया बेन टेन जी....

----------


## Parbat

*संगकारा बोलते है,

" हां..............  बोहोत दबाव है स्किपर के लिए नहीं???

और ये पुरे देश की आशा को धूमिल करने वाले है...

बोहोत सारी उन्मिदे जुडी है....

कम ओन...........

४२०००००० सपोर्ट्स की आशाए है शॉन पर...."


*

----------


## Parbat

*ये रहा राज युवराज के ६ छक्को का......*

----------


## vedant thakur

परबत जी इतने मजेदार सूत्र को बीच में काहे छोड़ रखा है ............... हम आगे देखने/पढ़ने को उत्सुक हैं ..........जल्दी तशरीफ लाईये .............या पीएम करना पडेगा !!!!! हीहीही

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

ये अच्छा सूत्र हे जनाब <<<<<<<<<<

क्रपया इसे गति दें <<<<<<<<<,

----------


## vedant thakur

परबत जी क्या आपके नाम पर ईनाम रखना पडेगा अब ,आ जाईये न हम सब और ये सूत्र आपकी प्रतीक्षा में है !!!

----------


## vedant thakur

कोई लौटा दे मेरे बीते हुए दिन ............... आ जाओ सूत्र बनाने वालो ...........हम और आपका यह सूत्र आपको आवाज़ दे रहा है जी !!!!!

----------


## Parbat

*हा हा हा हा............

अब मिल रहा है औरट्रेलिया को उसी की दवाई का डोस...........

हा आ हा हा.........

मज़ा आ गया.........*

----------

